# WHY won't SWAT WORK?

## andrzejpw

It keeps on giving me errors, saying that theres nothing on port 901! Help!

----------

## arkane

is it running?

netstat -an | grep -i 901 

should show you something regarding an open port if it is.

----------

## snorkel

You need to emerge xinetd and add a smbpassword for root.

Tony

----------

## andrzejpw

isn't xinetd already installed? I mean, I have a swat file in there and everything.

----------

## arkane

 *andrzejpw wrote:*   

> isn't xinetd already installed? I mean, I have a swat file in there and everything.

 

You can find out if it is running by typing:

```

ps aux | grep -i xinet | grep -v grep

```

if it's not, see if it is emerged by searching it out.

----------

## rogue

if i remember correctly, when i installed samba, swat wouldn't work.  There was a /etc/xinetd.d directory, but obviously xinetd wasn't running.  I don't remember if it was emerged or not, but i did an emerge xinetd, then did an rc-update add /etc/init.d/xinetd defualt and then started it.

oh, one more thing...make sure you edit the /etc/xinetd.d/swat file.

I believe it has "disable = yes" by default...you probably want to get rid of that line...

----------

## andrzejpw

still nothing.

----------

